# OEM Tivo VOX Remotes From Cable Company pair with bolt but not with edge



## jmoline (Sep 14, 2009)

New edge will not pair with voice remotes from ‘service electric’(a cable company who uses tivo as a DVR) Remotes will pair to a bolt. Is there a special pairing technique?


----------



## sansom (Mar 14, 2010)

Try global resetting your remote. Hold down Tivo and TV power buttons, thumbs down 3 times, enter


----------

